# AR in 308



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone have an AR in 308? I really have been in love with AR's and want to build one from a stripped lower like I did with my AR15. Any pics of your 308 rigs would be sweet to see, and any info on available 308 stripped lowers.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, due to the cost of a possible build for this gun, I will not be able to do it anytime soon or years for that matter. So pics are cool to look at, but no info needed anymore.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

an AR-10 would be sweet to own, but too pricey for me right now also...........


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Plus, I am deciding on what Geissele trigger to buy now, which is going to be from $175 to 240. Well worth it when the name of the game is accuracy in the field.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

for the right stuff I might make a trade I have a dpms panther stripped lr308 I might trade for a scope and bipod or cash


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the offer, but right now I don't have the cash or an extra scope & bipod to do anything with. But, if something changes down the road a ways and you still have it, I will let you know.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> Plus, I am deciding on what Geissele trigger to buy now, which is going to be from $175 to 240. Well worth it when the name of the game is accuracy in the field.


I bought the SD-C and the local gun shop I bought it from installed it free....It's been great and I really like the straight trigger. My 100 yard groups tightened up very nicely.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fred bear has one if I recall correctly.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes I do....not the AR-10 but the DPMS LR308

I love the way it shoots.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I had one and couldn't get it to cycle consistently. That's why I hate them now.


----------

